# CW 9 Front Sight?



## Crosstimbers Okie (May 23, 2007)

Greetings everyone. I'm wondering how difficult it's going to be for someone to replace the front sight on a CW 9 with a night sight or big dot. 

Any ideas?


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

Easiest way would be to have the slide cut for a Kahr dovetail, and fit a factory P9 night sight.
I have had dovetails custom cut for about $40. YMMV


----------



## whoami (Jan 27, 2009)

+1

I had to have mine dovetailed as well...the front sight is plastic and staked...bleh.

Easy to fix, though.


----------

